# Die schnellste Gentoo installation

## Slalomsk8er

Ich hatte mal im englischen Forum ein Post über die super schnelle Installation gelesen.

Leider ist die Anleitung für mich nicht länger zu finden  :Sad: 

Zusammengefasst könnte man sagen, dass einfach das GRP der LiveCD auf den Rechner kopiert wird.

Reboot ohne CD.

Konfigurieren und das arbeitsfähige System neben bei neu compilieren.

Ein arbeitsfähiges System in ca. 2 Std, mit oder ohne installer ist das Ziel.

Wer kann helfen oder hat die alte Anleitung?

----------

## gabelhonz

Super schnell find ich 2 Stunden ja nicht.

Ne Stage3 dauert ja maximal ohne jegliche tools maximal ne Stunde...

aber diese Anleitung kenn ich leider auch nich, würde ich gerne auch mal lesen...

gruß

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Eine stage3 ist ja auch kein arbeitsfähiges System  :Wink: 

Xorg

ein Desktop oder WM

GIMP

Blender

OpenOffice

Firefox

Thunderbird

Falls Blender in unter einer Stunde compiliert, der Rest ist glaube ich in der GRP.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

wieso, - wenn du eine GRP installation machst hast du ja unter 2 Std. ein laufendes Gentoo (solange dein Rechner schnell ist und du kein emerge sync & emerge world machst). Neben syslog und nen cron braucht man dann ja nichts übersetzen.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Bei mir leider nicht, das letzte mal hatte es 2 Tage gebraucht, bis ich GNOME am laufen hatte.

Mal ein Problemchen hier mal ein bischen Doku da  :Shocked: 

Im Moment arbeite ich unter Ubuntu aber Gentoo ist schon immer "mein" OS gewesen, obwohl ich es bis jetzt nicht geschafft habe es mir zu eigen zu machen. Wenigstens bin ich nun entlich M$ los geworden  :Laughing: 

----------

## loki99

meinst du vielleicht eine "stage 4s" installation? hab in diesem thread was drüber gelesen. 

ist aber leider noch zukunftsmusik!

----------

## Slalomsk8er

So was in die Richtung, danke für den Link.

Die "original" Anleitung war jedoch eher eine art Hack  :Wink: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *Slalomsk8er wrote:*   

> Zusammengefasst könnte man sagen, dass einfach das GRP der LiveCD auf den Rechner kopiert wird.

 

Hol Dir zusätzlich eine Package-CD, dann hast Du alles wichtige. Installier nur Pakete, die nichts aus dem Internet nachladen.

platinumviper

----------

## Chiefengineerk

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> meinst du vielleicht eine "stage 4s" installation? 
> 
> ist aber leider noch zukunftsmusik!

 

Mal ne Frage dazu:

Stage1 ist alles selbst kompilieren

Stage3 ist (fast) nichts selbst kompilieren

Stage2 ist irgendwo dazwischen

Aber was ist Stage4?

Und wenn wir grad dabei sind:wink: Welcher Stage ist für welche Zielgruppe geplant/gedacht

Gruß

Klaus

----------

## Schnitzel

Was es mit den Stages auf sich hat kannst du alles hier nachlesen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2

MfG Schnitzel

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

Stage4: Man installiert sich einmal "sein" Grundsystem (von mir aus auch mit X,KDE, etc.) und macht dann daraus ein neues Archiv. Dieses Archiv kann man dann immer wieder installieren, so wie ein Stage3 Archiv auch, nur hat man dann eben nicht nur ein Base-System sondern gleich ein fertiges System mit allem drum und dran. 

Dazu muß man aber zumindest einmal eine Stage3 installation gemacht haben.

Was ich meinte war eine GPR-Installation zusammen mit der Package-CD. Auf der ist zumindest X,Gnome,KDE und ähnliches bereits enthalten. Damit schafft man es locker unter 2 Stunden zu installieren da nur ganz wenig übersetzt werden muß. Aber das steht auch alles im x86-Handbuch auf gentoo.de!

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## toskala

mei... was willste denn erreichen?

willste immer den selben pc mit einer gentoo installation beprügeln? oder immer wieder andere?

installierste halt ne referenz karre, mach n dd und schuster die anpassungen auf die anderen kisten an, falls dir sowas vorschwebt. das geht in weniger als 1h wenn man weiss was man tut.

cheers

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Das Vorbild war eine abgekürzte GRP installation und als solches extrem schnell plus die Eyecandys (framebuffer) werden mit kopiert.

Stage4, klingt als würde man sich eine eigene Distro bauen. Gentoo stage4 wahrlich eine Metadistribution. Da drängt sich mir die Frage auf, wie lange brauche ich um den Framebuffer zu installieren?

Eine Stage4 Börse würde sich sicher gut machen oder?

----------

